# Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition; Schumann: Fantasie Op. 17



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Paul Lewis
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition; Schumann: Fantasie Op. 17

Release Date January 13, 2015
Duration01:04:34
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateNovember, 2010 & February, 2014
Recording Location
Teldex Studio Berlin

3.5


----------

